# Prepping is now a terrorist activity



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw this on another site. Too Hel if I would show them my ID
http://oathkeepers.org/oath/wp-content/uploads/ColoradoFBISurplusStore.pdf


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I doubt many Army-Navy surplus stores give a rat's ass.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I doubt they do either... but I fit most of those things on the list except I have all my fingers and no stains on my clothes. I dont smell bad either... do I????


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Whats this got to do with the oathkeeepers?
I went to the site,but did'nt see anything about preppers being terrorist.Of course I did'nt click on every thread there either.
:dunno:.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Whats this got to do with the oathkeeepers?
> I went to the site,but did'nt see anything about preppers being terrorist.Of course I did'nt click on every thread there either.
> :dunno:.


If you scrolled 3/4 down the page the info is there. Otherwise, here is the link the page
Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » Oath Keepers: FBI Wants Surplus Stores To Spy on Customers


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

wow they are truley clueless, i am again dissapointed in our feds


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I think its safe to assume that sites like this one are being monitored.

WAR IS PEACE
FREEDOM IS SLAVERY
IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Asatrur said:


> If you scrolled 3/4 down the page the info is there. Otherwise, here is the link the page
> Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » Oath Keepers: FBI Wants Surplus Stores To Spy on Customers


 Thanks Asatrur,I'll try that link or scroll down.:wave:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Clinton started this crap in the 90's.wonder if its just now kicking in?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Magus said:


> Clinton started this crap in the 90's.wonder if its just now kicking in?


 Its both parties,not just the libs.As evidenced by this last bunch of rinos we elected.
There is no politicle savior for us.Its now completely up to the people to save themselves from tyranny and dictatorship.
But if we act violently we will be doing exactly what they want us to do. They are hoping for civil war or violence to declare marshall law.
Biden and Doyle calling conservative Tea Partyers terrorist.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Okay, so we can't "profile" young islamic males as terrorists, but people who stock up at the surplus store are suspicious?

I'm sure everyone who posts on this site is already in some file somewhere.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

kejmack said:


> I'm sure everyone who posts on this site is already in some file somewhere.


Yep, and mine's getting bigger all the time.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> I think its safe to assume that sites like this one are being monitored.


Yah think? 

Sorry, I had to. 

I just stumbled across the same info that the OP put up here. So, if i want to follow FEMA advice and have a few days or weeks of LTS food that easy to prepare, i.e. MREs and I believe in not being like the government so I use cash instead of running up my credit card I have now set off two flags. Heck if I had a bean burrito for lunch and accidentally spilled a bit on my shirt and let's say that burrito isn't sitting so well on my stomach.... well, I've now set off four flags.

This program and See Something Say Something both smack of the same methods the Nazi's used in getting everyone to spy on everyone else... or even in the US back in the McCarthyism days.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Significantly alters appearance from visit to visit, hair color, style and dress.


WOMAN ARE TERRORIST!!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Always telling me Im wrong, those private bathroom meetings they do, we all know what book clubs and scrap booking lead to. Many of them garden as a front to hide their mixtures of deadly chemicals.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

TrackerRat said:


> Significantly alters appearance from visit to visit, hair color, style and dress.
> 
> WOMAN ARE TERRORIST!!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Always telling me Im wrong, those private bathroom meetings they do, we all know what book clubs and scrap booking lead to. Many of them garden as a front to hide their mixtures of deadly chemicals.


you forgot to mention that when we tell you we're going to the beauty parlor, we are actually practicing face camo.......!! :ignore:


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

They are throwing the "terrorist" name around as frequently these days as the word "racist". Maybe we are all racist terrorists? Or, would that be terrorist racists?

I began attending terrorist training classes given by the FBI and others years ago. I worked in public safety and "terrorism" was the new buzz.

Back then there was a specific definition for what a terrorist was. Mostly international terrorists, they would use violence or otherwise create fear in the populace in order to achieve a political or religious goal. Now anyone could be called a terrorist. Disagree with the marxist policies of this president and you may be viewed as a terrorist. Support a third-party candidate - terrorist. Belong to the NRA, Oathkeepers, sport certain bumper stickers - terrorist. 

This maniacal, marxist, entrenched criminal government is fearful of "We the People" and are labeling all of us as potential terrorists. There are so many useless laws now that it is impossible for any of use to go through the day without violating something. It is intended to be that way. If any of us are ever targeted, there will always be something we can be convicted of. We are now all criminals. We are now all potential domestic terrorists.


----------



## tikiman (Mar 1, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> I think its safe to assume that sites like this one are being monitored.
> 
> WAR IS PEACE
> FREEDOM IS SLAVERY
> IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH


Oh yes.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I reckon that I am on a few of these 'lists'. My problem is with just WHO is defining things like 'terrorist' and 'bad guy'. And with just WHO is making these lists, and for what purpose.
Well..... the PTB are very naive if they don't realise THEY are on a few 'lists' too....... They are not the only ones to learn Rahm's lesson of using catastrophes and disasters for a 'greater good'. Don't stomp the rattler and he won't bite........


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> I think its safe to assume that sites like this one are being monitored.


Not actively, no. I promise.If someone on here were the subject of an investigation, then perhaps. But not just as a matter of course.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

As for the original post, I read the poster and really see nothing wrong with it. It is not saying that anyone who fits into any single aspect of the poster is a terrorist; it is saying to be aware of what you are seeing. If a person pays cash for their purchases, fine. If a person pays cash for their purchases, asks where he can buy 55 gallon drums, fertilizer, and blasting caps, has recently shaved off a beard, is wearing a hood and sunglasses.... it might be fishy. The reason that they want to see IDs, is that sometimes they will get lists of names and aliases which known terrorists in the are are using; hopefully a lucky tip could result.

Tips from concerned citizens are a huge help in criminal investigations. Officers and agents cannot be everywhere at once, and the extra intelligence gathered by the people on the streets can very often make all the difference. I know of at least one case where a terrorist plot to blow up a holiday celebration was foiled because a random citizen received an email from a cell member who sent his email to the wrong address. The unintended receipient called the local FBI office and started the ball rolling. Hundreds of lives were saved and a terrorist cell was shut down because one person was brave enough to step up and help out.

If anyone is really concerned about being pigeon-holed as a "terrorist".... don't act like one. Make friends with the folks at the surplus stores at which you shop. Don't make furtive movements when you see a camera in a store. Show your ID to the clerk. Be open and honest about what you are buying and doing. Prepping is not illegal ( I know several officers and agents who do it).


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Turtle said:


> As for the original post, I read the poster and really see nothing wrong with it. It is not saying that anyone who fits into any single aspect of the poster is a terrorist; it is saying to be aware of what you are seeing. If a person pays cash for their purchases, fine. If a person pays cash for their purchases, asks where he can buy 55 gallon drums, fertilizer, and blasting caps, has recently shaved off a beard, is wearing a hood and sunglasses.... it might be fishy. The reason that they want to see IDs, is that sometimes they will get lists of names and aliases which known terrorists in the are are using; hopefully a lucky tip could result.
> 
> Tips from concerned citizens are a huge help in criminal investigations. Officers and agents cannot be everywhere at once, and the extra intelligence gathered by the people on the streets can very often make all the difference. I know of at least one case where a terrorist plot to blow up a holiday celebration was foiled because a random citizen received an email from a cell member who sent his email to the wrong address. The unintended receipient called the local FBI office and started the ball rolling. Hundreds of lives were saved and a terrorist cell was shut down because one person was brave enough to step up and help out.
> 
> If anyone is really concerned about being pigeon-holed as a "terrorist".... don't act like one. Make friends with the folks at the surplus stores at which you shop. Don't make furtive movements when you see a camera in a store. Show your ID to the clerk. Be open and honest about what you are buying and doing. Prepping is not illegal ( I know several officers and agents who do it).


I would be in total agreement with what you are saying had not several things occurred.

The first was the MIAC report issued by the Missouri State Police and made public. The report cautioned law enforcement about specific things to look for to tip them off that a person could be a potential domestic terrorist and therefore dangerous. Things like having an NRA sticker on their vehicle or hat. Being a white Christian. Bumper stickers showing support of third-party candidates. The list goes on.

Second, the DHS itself issued a similar "notice" to law enforcement shortly after the MIAC report. Its not that "not acting like" a terrorist helps. Simply demonstrating that you are a patriot and believe in the US Constitution is enough to throw suspicion your way.

Finally, DHS has recently released a ten minute training video demonstrating things to look for by Joe Average that could indicate illegal or terrorist activity. Unfortunately, most of the "bad guys" in the video are all white males. Is there a message there? In none of these two reports or in the video is there any mention of radical muslims. Ummm!

This old adage of, "Well, if you not doing anything illegal, why do you care?" is a trap. I am a free man. I am a sovereign citizen. All legitimate power the government has is loaned to them by me and those like me. I am not a subject, nor am I a slave, and I never intend to become either. I don't want my government snooping around me or in my butt crack to see what I'm doing.

The entire "See something, say something" is fascist in its attempt to turn neighbors into snitches. No doubt some will use the opportunity to even old scores and cause needless trouble for innocent people they don't like. While I have heard of several incidents where citizen "tips" have resulted in intervention prior to a "terrorist" act, its nothing that would not have occurred using accepted investigation techniques without the draconian DHS imperatives that infringe upon the Constitution. To my knowledge, TSA has yet to discover and prevent any terrorist act. TSA appears to be more geared to simply abusing the flying public and gross infringement of the Fourth Amendment.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I would be in total agreement with what you are saying had not several things occurred.
> 
> The first was the MIAC report issued by the Missouri State Police and made public. The report cautioned law enforcement about specific things to look for to tip them off that a person could be a potential domestic terrorist and therefore dangerous. Things like having an NRA sticker on their vehicle or hat. Being a white Christian. Bumper stickers showing support of third-party candidates. The list goes on.
> 
> ...


 All the new'laws'being used now are only for one group of people in this nation,period.
Just like 99% of the troops killed in these illegal wars are of the same group.They are the ones on the front lines invovled in the worst combat positions.Look at the pictures of the KIA or severly injured.
As Rod said in his old song'Every Picture tells A Story ,Don't It?"


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> I would be in total agreement with what you are saying had not several things occurred.
> 
> The first was the MIAC report issued by the Missouri State Police and made public. The report cautioned law enforcement about specific things to look for to tip them off that a person could be a potential domestic terrorist and therefore dangerous. Things like having an NRA sticker on their vehicle or hat. Being a white Christian. Bumper stickers showing support of third-party candidates. The list goes on.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know from whom you've heard some of those DHS stories.... My department gets all of those DHS updates, as well, and I can tell you that we haven't seen anything like that. The closest I have seen to what you describe is that someone recently came out with a "2nd Amendment" stick which is styled after the "Thin blue line" and "Thin red line" stickers; the warning was that if we pull over a vehicle with that sticker, they may be armed. That was more for officer safety than anything else.

As for the training videos.... It's mostly white males in the DHS training departments, with black males a close second. So, logically, they use whatever instructor is available. No hidden message there.

The TSA absolutely has stopped multiple attempts. They are not my favorite agency, by a long shot, so believe me when I say that I have no reason to stand up for them, other than the facts.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Turtle, if you have no knowledge of the MIAC report and the follow up DHS report that basically parrots the same insulting information, I encourage you to do a little research. Google it at least. I don't make this stuff up!

As for the training video, I'm certain that DHS could have afforded to hire actors that would not have showcased suspicious activity conducted with a majority of white males. I was reminded of diversity training I was mandated to attend. One example after another of workplace sexual/racial harassment showed only white males as the perps. When someone complained about it, showing the videos ceased.

I would be most interested in knowing what terrorist activity TSA has ever stopped. Mostly, they have only caused the arrest of normal everyday citizens for standing up for their Fourth Amendment rights against unlawful search and seizure, which too many LE agencies are increasingly guilty of as well. In fact, the last terrorist incident were the individual set off a fire cracker in his shorts was aided and abetted by some government alphabet agency employee who got this person on the flight even though he had no passport or visa. Interesting, uh? Witnesses watched this happen, btw.

I have been retired for a little over three years. But, when working, I, too, received the FEMA/DHS notifications as they were cleared through the state fusion center. To say that the information was useless would be an understatement. It had been sanitized to such as extent it usually ended up in the round file. Things like -"Terrorists might use UPS trucks to commit terrorism". Yeah, right. Thanks for that!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I consider these DHS reports as just another brand of Junk Mail. They are political appointees and Federal Employees, who must justify their jobs by 'doing something', so they send out these silly reports and alerts that tell us NOTHING. Much like the politicians whose only metric for job performance is passing ever more useless laws. Another Fed Department that is useless and should be done away with.
They do NOTHING that the FBI wasn't doing before, with better results and less monetary waste.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

kejmack said:


> I'm sure everyone who posts on this site is already in some file somewhere.


Hmmm, I think between here, the homesteading forums, the gun forums and the SCA, I prolly have a pretty thick file


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Riverdale said:


> Hmmm, I think between here, the homesteading forums, the gun forums and the SCA, I prolly have a pretty thick file


Hey, the SCA is the largest private standing army in the US! Why aren't you at Pennsic? 

Atlantia, over here.


----------



## Nutcase (Nov 28, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> Its both parties,not just the libs.As evidenced by this last bunch of rinos we elected.
> There is no politicle savior for us.Its now completely up to the people to save themselves from tyranny and dictatorship.
> But if we act violently we will be doing exactly what they want us to do. They are hoping for civil war or violence to declare marshall law.
> Biden and Doyle calling conservative Tea Partyers terrorist.


I totally agree.

I have never liked voting for the "lesser of two evils" but it seems that this election I may just have to do it. :gaah:

I held my nose with McCain (aka Obama light) but was hoping that was the last time. 

I was really starting to like Herman Cain but after his political bending over for the "religion of peace" I don't know any more. :dunno:

Maybe it's time to water the tree of liberty again!


----------



## Jergro (May 7, 2011)

You know from up here it looks a bit like war talk. If we'll remember about 60 years ago. Reichstag = Twin Towers, Jews = Terrorists, Ravaged Economy = Ravaged Economy, Jack booted corrupt Ass-Holes in power = Slack jawed corrupt Ass-Holes in power. Or am I just being paranoid?
Yours is a country where it is a citizens duty to bear arms against corruption and tyranny in government and you are now labeled as "terrorists" by the same government. I don't think it will be long until the Brown Shirts (=DHS?) are kicking in doors.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jergro said:


> You know from up here it looks a bit like war talk. If we'll remember about 60 years ago. Reichstag = Twin Towers, Jews = Terrorists, Ravaged Economy = Ravaged Economy, Jack booted corrupt Ass-Holes in power = Slack jawed corrupt Ass-Holes in power. Or am I just being paranoid?
> Yours is a country where it is a citizens duty to bear arms against corruption and tyranny in government and you are now labeled as "terrorists" by the same government. I don't think it will be long until the Brown Shirts (=ATF?) are kicking in doors.


Ha, the BATFE will be lucky to be allowed to write parking tickets after this latest debacle with Mexico.

The very reason that the United States has so many various and separate law enforcement agencies is to prevent there ever being a "national" police force like the brownshirts. That decision was made immediately following WWII, as they knew that the American people wouldn't stand for it.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Jergro said:


> You know from up here it looks a bit like war talk. If we'll remember about 60 years ago. Reichstag = Twin Towers, Jews = Terrorists, Ravaged Economy = Ravaged Economy, Jack booted corrupt Ass-Holes in power = Slack jawed corrupt Ass-Holes in power. Or am I just being paranoid?
> Yours is a country where it is a citizens duty to bear arms against corruption and tyranny in government and you are now labeled as "terrorists" by the same government. I don't think it will be long until the Brown Shirts (=ATF?) are kicking in doors.


I think your observation is at least in the ballpark. Except this go around the "jews" are caucasians who are also Christian and sho believe strongly in the US Constitution. We have already been labeled as "potential domestic terrorists", "racists" and "tea baggers" by our government and many who serve in government.

The Reichstag event has yet to occur. When it does (if it does), it will be used to seed blame towards the Tea Party and those that support those ideals.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not going to say that everything is peaches and cream down here, but I don't think we have quite gotten to Nazi occupation levels, yet. I think that a lot is going to depend upon this next election. If we don't get rid of Obama, there may be people who feel the need to escalate to armed insurrection. Let's hope not.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Turtle said:


> I'm not going to say that everything is peaches and cream down here, but I don't think we have quite gotten to Nazi occupation levels, yet. I think that a lot is going to depend upon this next election. If we don't get rid of Obama, there may be people who feel the need to escalate to armed insurrection. Let's hope not.


Yep, I think 2012 will be the deciding factor. I know a lot of people in many different walks of life and everyone is angry over where the country is and the push towards socialism. The hatred of Obama is palpable followed closely by hatred of the media due to how they cover for the Kenyan.

An armed insurrection would be a catastrophe. I would much rather see passive mass civil disobedience should it become necessary.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Yep, I think 2012 will be the deciding factor. I know a lot of people in many different walks of life and everyone is angry over where the country is and the push towards socialism. The hatred of Obama is palpable followed closely by hatred of the media due to how they cover for the Kenyan.
> 
> An armed insurrection would be a catastrophe. I would much rather see passive mass civil disobedience should it become necessary.


I couldn't agree more, "passive mass civil disobedience" is the way to go. However getting "bubba" out of his lazy boy long enough to turn off the ball game and go out and join others that aren't just sitting around bitching, and are actually trying to accomplish something will be the main road block to the "mass" disobedience. As long as a large portion of the population has their lazy boy, six pack, and cable tv they could care less about the fate of this Country. Apathy is very alive and doing quite well in this Country. Folks we that are willing to step up and have our voices heard and make plans to protect and provide for our families in a SHTF situation are definately a minority in this land of ours. 
My biggest fear is that not enough people are pissed enough to do something about our current situation and I honestly do hope I am wrong about that fear.

oldvet:dunno:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

It will have nothing to do with the election. It will have everything to do with our currency being completely played out. Muslims are a long way from what is threatening America. The answer is always the same with anything 'of the world'---follow the money. It's so simple that it doesn't please the mind. You blame those that control you through your money system. Muslims didn't add trillions of dollars to your debt load. Bush Bailout = nobody wanted it. The bankers won anyway. Stimulus = nobody wanted it. The bankers won anyway. QE1 & QE2 = banker's creation. Why would bankers want our debt to inflate? It's that simple.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

tenOC said:


> It will have nothing to do with the election. It will have everything to do with our currency being completely played out. Muslims are a long way from what is threatening America. The answer is always the same with anything 'of the world'---follow the money. It's so simple that it doesn't please the mind. You blame those that control you through your money system. Muslims didn't add trillions of dollars to your debt load. Bush Bailout = nobody wanted it. The bankers won anyway. Stimulus = nobody wanted it. The bankers won anyway. QE1 & QE2 = banker's creation. Why would bankers want our debt to inflate? It's that simple.


Perhaps I should have said, "if the money issues hold out until the election...."

The money issues could make the election moot if it crashes before then, but I think the election could be a tipping point for many.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

No one any longer doubts that the country has been and is being systematically looted. Its why we still have troops in Iraq and Afghanistan - big wigs are making billions. They are not there to protect us, protect freedom (whatever that is any longer), or for any other noble reason.

After the last stimulus it was revealed that most of the money went to foreign banks. Why? 

The Fed loaned two billion (or was that TRILLION) dollars to someone somewhere and refuses to disclose any details. Why? It was our money!

Everyone along the money train route is getting a piece. Its all our money!

As bad as all that is, if the Kenyan were to be re-elected this country will explode!


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Turtle said:


> As for the original post, I read the poster and really see nothing wrong with it. It is not saying that anyone who fits into any single aspect of the poster is a terrorist; it is saying to be aware of what you are seeing. If a person pays cash for their purchases, fine. If a person pays cash for their purchases, asks where he can buy 55 gallon drums, fertilizer, and blasting caps, has recently shaved off a beard, is wearing a hood and sunglasses.... it might be fishy. The reason that they want to see IDs, is that sometimes they will get lists of names and aliases which known terrorists in the are are using; hopefully a lucky tip could result.
> 
> Tips from concerned citizens are a huge help in criminal investigations. Officers and agents cannot be everywhere at once, and the extra intelligence gathered by the people on the streets can very often make all the difference. I know of at least one case where a terrorist plot to blow up a holiday celebration was foiled because a random citizen received an email from a cell member who sent his email to the wrong address. The unintended receipient called the local FBI office and started the ball rolling. Hundreds of lives were saved and a terrorist cell was shut down because one person was brave enough to step up and help out.
> 
> If anyone is really concerned about being pigeon-holed as a "terrorist".... don't act like one. Make friends with the folks at the surplus stores at which you shop. Don't make furtive movements when you see a camera in a store. Show your ID to the clerk. Be open and honest about what you are buying and doing. Prepping is not illegal ( I know several officers and agents who do it).


I wouldn't be so sure of that since the CEO of SPLC is now on a working group for countering violent extremism as part of the DHS Security Advisory Panel. There is at least one other employee of SPLC in this working group also. Read this, members listed on pages 27-30, but the rest is very interesting indeed.

Hsac Cve Working Group Recommendations


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I read that report. Community policing has been the new buzz for a number of years and it has been successful in my hometown.

What disturbed me was the list of participants at the end. Muslims and progressives only.


----------

